# Favorite homemade puppy treats and snacks?



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone have some great homemade treats or snacks for the pups? And would like to share the recipes for us to try?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*EASY HOMEMADE MEAT TREATS*

*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak or Pork Chops or Calves Liver or Lamb or Goat or any whole meats your dog can eat.*
*Scissors*
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has bone, remove that too. If using Calves Liver, thaw, and blot well with paper towel to remove excess blood.
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the meat into manageable pieces.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of meat you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the meat pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt if desired.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink (especially the Liver or it will crumble). Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. When you need them, take out one or two baggies, place them in the frig and they will un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will unthaw quickly on the cupboard or in your pocket for training.
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!

Have fun!
Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

http://pin.it/ya8CjS1
http://pin.it/IcUWo0f 
I also like to take the core out of the apple and the seeds and stuff it with peanut butter - the kind of peanut butter that dogs can eat without xylitol and freeze it. Also great for teething puppies


----------



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh these are such good ideas  Definitely going to try some of these this weekend! Haven't really gotten to make anything yet so he will be really happy to have something new!


----------

